# diff between GH fragment 176-191 and HGH 191aa



## cranium85 (May 24, 2012)

can someone please explain to this GH newbie the diffrence between GH fragment 176-191 and real deal HGH 191aa somatropin? What does HGH do that the GH frag does not? is it that is that the GH frag only has fatburning properties and not all the other goodies?

also what is the benifits of taking GH frag vs. taking IGF-1?

thank you


----------



## Infantry87 (May 24, 2012)

Fragment just mimics gh in the blood stream and isnt as potent as most gh BUT if oyuve heard most rumors on gh then youd be better off going for the fragment instead at least for right now


----------

